# HELP!!!! power window stuck 1/2" down!!



## xipantera31ix (Dec 31, 2003)

how can i roll my power window up manually, the motor is dead and it is stuck about 1/2" down. I'm hoping there is an easy way to do this, and please hurry before it rains!!!!!!


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Are you sure that the motor is bad and your switch is not bad in my experience the switch is normally the culperate and not the motor. unplug the switch and get a couple jumpers leads. You will have to figure out which wires are hot and ground. Quick lesson here the switch accually reverses the polarity of the power to the motor for up and down. so now hook up your leads one to hot one to ground and probe the recepticle for the switch if the window moves then the switch is bad if it dose not then first try other windows to ensure you are doing it correct then if it still dose not move the motor is bad and you will have to tear off the door panel to get the window up.


----------

